
Show HN: The Fuck Covid Club – Helping Those Laid Off Find Work - AryanJabbari
https://fuckcovid.club/
======
jujodi
Site doesn't load anything when you click "I'm here to help". Also that sounds
like you're asking for donations, not that you want to view a list of
candidates.

